# H - M Downloads - Navigation And Use



## wa5cab (Apr 27, 2016)

*ACCESSING DOWNLOADS*

In Xenforo-speak, a file folder or directory is called a "Category". Files in the H-M Downloads area of the Xenforo version are or will be organized into appropriate Categories and Subcategories, mostly by maker's name. Wherever possible, the total number of files in any Subcategory is being limited to no more than about 50 so that it isn't too difficult to scan down the list and find whatever you are looking for, or confirm that it isn't there.


Xenforo, like vBulletin, has no sort capability for files in the Downloads area. Everything appears in reverse order of upload, newest file at the top. You cannot sort a list alphabetically as you can on Yahoo. There are currently around 2000 files in Downloads. So finding for example a manual on any specific make and model machine can take forever. The Search function works fairly well but to find anything, you must be lucky enough to enter keywords that are actually in the file title. Most titles do not have the makers name included unless they have been opened, identified, and the title edited. It takes a long time to do that with 2000 files.

NOTE: A bug in the Xenforo Resources module (which was renamed "DOWNLOADS") adds 16 root categories to the category list and several zero-byte files to the list of files every time that the Admin performs a certain maintenance activity on the site. These will be removed each time as soon as they are noticed. However, the only consequence to users is that instead of the "Click Here" root category appearing as the only category until you click on it, it appears as the last one on the list.

When you click on the DOWNLOADS tab at the top of most screens, you get the DOWNLOADS home page. In order to navigate the system, ignore the right three-fourths of the screen at first and look only at the left side. Near the top, usually under an Ad, you will see the word CATEGORY. Just below that, you will see a message that says

List of Categories (Click Here
First For Alpha Sorted List)

So click "here" first.

That will open up a list of the top level categories in alphabetical order down the left side of the screen. If you are not looking for a machine or accessory manual, at present all that I can suggest is to read the Category List and guess as to where what you are looking for might be. If you are looking for a manual on a specific make and model of machine, however, look down the list for a category named "Machine Manuals, Catalogs and Drawings". Click on that. This opens up a longer Alpha list of mostly makers names. Look for the appropriate maker's name and click on that.

If what you are looking for is a manual on any sort of grinder, click on "Grinders and Grinding", then look for the makers name. If you do not find your maker's name and the machine isn't a grinder, there are currently two "Other" categories, Non-Oriental and Oriental. Try there. If what you are looking for is an accessory not made by your machine's maker, there is a "Machine Accessories (Generic)" category. With names below that.

The organization of most makes currently stops with the maker's name. A few makes that have a lot of files have further categories below the Name one, like Catalogs, Drawings, Lathe Manuals, Mill Manuals, etc. If, when you click on the Name, more categories show up, click on the appropriate one of those. If you click on a category and no new categories appear, that is as low as that make or subject goes. Start scanning down the list of files that still show up to the right of the category list. Note that sub-sub-categories do not appear until you click on their parent category. So in general, to minimize search time continue clicking until a click doesn't open up more sub-categories. That is the bottom of the tree for that particular subject and will have the least files to search through. The currently selected category will always be displayed in *BOLD*.

I have attached a PDF file containing seven example screen shots from the H-M Home Page all the way down to a specific file name of a manual that was being searched for. This is probably an example of the longest category tree in the system.

But the bottom line is, don't just go to DOWNLOADS and immediately begin scrolling down the list of files. If the one that you want is there but happens to be one of the first transferred after the switch to Xenforo, you won't get to it for several days.

For comments, questions, complaints or suggestions about this instruction or about DOWNLOADS, send a PM ("Conversation") to User ID WA5CAB

*UPLOADING A FILE*

To upload a file, of course first click on the Downloads tab in the top NAV bar. Then navigate to the folder where you wish to place the file or files (the system is limited to one file at a time). Note that you cannot upload a file to any folder (Category) which has one or more sub-folders.

Toward the upper right of the screen, click on *ADD DOWNLOADS*. A different screen should appear that is unlike any in either Forums or Conversations. Although you don't have to, it is generally best to upload the file first before entering the Title and anything else. The file name can be used for the Title and Tag Line (copy and paste).

Click on *UPLOAD YOUR FILE*. Then, in the upper left corner of the screen there should appear a Directory of your local system. Navigate to the desired folder and file and double-click the file name. The file should upload unless it is a dis-allowed file type or some error occurs. Copy and past the file name into the Title and Tag Line fields. The Title should usually begin with the makers name or common abbreviation thereof (like SB for South Bend) (if applicable). The Tag Line may also be a brief description as it and the Title are all that show up in the file listing until you have found and clicked on a Title (which opens a screen that does shows the Description). You must enter at least a few characters into Description before you can save the upload. After entering the Description, scroll toward bottom of screen and click *SAVE*.

In a few seconds, you should be on the details screen for the file. If you have another file to upload into the same Downloads folder, click on that sub-folder's name at the right end of the lower NAV bar. Click *ADD DOWNLOADS* again. The second time around, the Directory should already be where you took it to for the first file.


----------

